# 110 gallon amphibian tank progress



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought i would post some pics of the progress on my 110 gallon. its going to be used as a tank for a community of different tree frogs and salamanders. its far from being complete the waterfall still needs to be about 2 times the size it currently is. i have to tweek all my wood and everything to get it how i want it. the entire back wall is going to be nothing but fake plants so i need about say 20 more to finisht he back wall lol. tomorrow the silicone will be dry enought to add water. currently it is surving as a temporary home for my vieled chamelion until i build him a custom cage.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks good. The problem I always had with my vivariums was all the condensation on the inside of the glass that made it so I couldn't see inside the tank. It might have been because of the heat of the water or the live plants though I don't know.
Is that really a 110 gallon? Is it just tall? Maybe the pic just makes it look small lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah its really tall same foot print as a 75 but its 30 inches tall. i was gonna post the picture of me standing next to it because it comes up to about my hips. i always use bottled water and it doesnt seem to ever leave water stains. im going to be picking up a fogger this week that runs off a timer and gonna run every few hours.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

No see i never had problems with water marks, I had problems with condensation accumulating on the glass to the point where I couldn't see into the tank unless i put my arm into the tank and wiped it all down.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh yeah im hopign i can find a way to avoid it. i dont think it will be to bad its so hot in my room it usually evaporates pretty quick.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

well i got the waterfall up and running. i only had to walk 6 blocks carying 10 gallons of water and turned out i only needed about 7 gallons to fill it up lol pretty soar after that walk. the reptile filter i got is amazing! its super tiny only about 3 inches long and 1 inch wide and super powerful i think they said its raited for like 30 gallon tanks and let me tell you it pushes a lot of water. i would recomend one of these to anyone with a amphibian tank. however i wish i would have got one of the 3 stage filters instead and probably will upgrade soon. need to figure out how to widen the water comming off the fall so it looks more natural like spilling off the entire rock. heres a link to the video. still a lot of work to be done on it! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0V4svIuLz4


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I tell you what I never seemed to get the waterfall right man lol It always looked just like the way your does. Hope you have better luck. 
I tried to build a HUGE rock wall from like to top of the tank down and never could get enough water pressure to make it any more than a small trickle. After hiding to filter it was a pain in the ass to get it back out too lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> I tell you what I never seemed to get the waterfall right man lol It always looked just like the way your does. Hope you have better luck.
> I tried to build a HUGE rock wall from like to top of the tank down and never could get enough water pressure to make it any more than a small trickle. After hiding to filter it was a pain in the ass to get it back out too lol


actually i bought a really strong pump its actually turned like all the way down right now if i turn it all the way up it like litterally will shoot across the tank so i dont think it will be a problem. what i am going to try is to make an attachment on to the tip of the hose kinda like a power head has that takes the stream and breaks it into a flat stream that way it will spread across the rock. it doesn't look to bad right now its just the fact the flow is so narrow where it comes off the rock. but its nice it crashes down onto another rock that is slightly sumbmerged. lol and about taking it out i covered that one its hidden next to the waterfall where i can get to it and the hose actually has an adapter on the end of it that pops right out of the pump so i dont have to remove the hose when taking the pump out thats one thing i made sure of when i bought my pump that i would be able to take it out easily. and the filter is right next to it and is easy to access also.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You got it down man sorta inspiring lol wish I hadn't taken mine down. Saltwater takes up too much time lol
What ever happened to your brackish tank idea?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> You got it down man sorta inspiring lol wish I hadn't taken mine down. Saltwater takes up too much time lol
> What ever happened to your brackish tank idea?


still a work in progress i think i need to find a better job before i can afford it because i decided to go with a larger sized tank. minimum wage doesn't really help. i missed a great opportunity someone on mfker had a 300 gallon full acrylic set up with stand and everything still in great condition for sale in the area all for $500 lol unfortunately i didn't have $500 to drop on it lol. 300 gallons is what i have been looking into for the tank but i also need a more permanent place that has a 1st floor. wish i still had my old job that i made $700 a week at until they laid everyone off and moved the jobs to china haha! but i def still have plans for it. i may be moving out to colorado soon for school and would probably wait until then. i just kinda figured even 125 gallons is too small for scats and monos.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I can see that especially since you probably wouldn't fill it the whole way up. Good luck with the colorado thing man lol your gonna have a lot of tanks to take with you haha.


----------

